# Timberwolves Player Expectations: Andrew Wiggins



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

What are you going to expect this season from Andrew Wiggins such as stats, awards, season highs, etc. I'll start with my expectations and see who agrees and who disagrees. 


Andrew Wiggins Stats:

PPG: 17.0
RPG: 5.0
APG: 3.0
SPG: 1.0
BPG: 1.0

FG%: 42%
FT%: 77%
3pt%: 29%

Awards: Western Conference Rookie of the Month, NBA Rookie Sophmore MVP, All Star Slam Dunk runner up, NBA Rookie of the Year, All NBA Defense 3rd team, All NBA rookie 1st team.

I personally expect Andrew Wiggins to struggle the first year with his handling and the speed of the game on the offensive end, but I also expect for him to pick it up around Christmas time and start playing like a Rookie of the year candidate. If he joins the Slam Dunk Contest (he said he was unsure) he'll ultimately be the runner up to Zach Lavine (if they go back to the old format...they better!!!) Andrew Wiggins' popularity will help him win the Rookie of the Year and due to the fact the wolves will have a better record than the Miluwake Bucks who's own rookie Jabari Parker will come up short in voting at 2nd in a close race.

Agree? Disagree? Your expectations don't have to be so detailed...I am just this pumped


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I rather have him in Cleveland than Minnesota but my choice would had been neither as I am not a fan of either organization, but I am a fan of Wiggs


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just noticed you had him on 3rd team all defense @NK1990. I think they only have first and second team all-defense each year. 

As far as a statline goes, I'll say...

PPG: 14.4
RPG: 5.4
APG: 2.3
SPG: 1.8
BPG: 0.8

FG%: 42%
FT%: 72%
3pt%: 31%


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> PPG: 17.0
> RPG: 5.0
> APG: 3.0
> SPG: 1.0
> ...


An average player can do better than this. Look at those %.

Wolves 35 wins season?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Wolves 35 wins season?


I'd say between 30 and 35 wins, yeah.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Anthony Bennett is a better player than Kwame Brown and Olowo-candy?

My projection: 8 pts and 6 rebs.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ballscientist said:


> Anthony Bennett is a better player than Kwame Brown and Olowo-candy?
> 
> My projection: 8 pts and 6 rebs.


I disagree Ballscientist, Olowo-CaNdi is going to get at least 20 shot attempts this season.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> I'd say between 30 and 35 wins, yeah.


They lost Love who was fourth in the NBA in win shares. I don't expect the Timberwolves to get anymore than 25 wins this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> They lost Love who was fourth in the NBA in win shares. I don't expect the Timberwolves to get anymore than 25 wins this season.


But nobody knows what Wiggins win shares will be.


----------

